# Can I keep UPS so close to my PC ?



## shijilt (Nov 11, 2012)

I know that we should not keep sub-woofers near our PC , is there any similar issue if we use UPS so close to PC ?
its an iBall 621V
and runs more than 10 hours / day


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 11, 2012)

No issues at all.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 11, 2012)

Why should we not?


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

we should not keep sub woofer near pc ?? !! I've been using such setup for years.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ its happens with my 2 friends, if you keep woofer very near to pc, and play very loudly, then pc vibrates, so your computer damages......at least service centre guys told them


----------



## shijilt (Nov 12, 2012)

no guys , if you have a good sub-woofer , you will be safe...
Otherwise , if you are using a non-magnetically  shielded sub near PC , it will effect your hard disk.
to measure how good your sub is , just take it near your CRT TV/monitor..
just keep minimum of 2 feet distance.


Thanks for the comments on UPS.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

but you guys know the cramped AIO pc tables/desk where you have to put the speaker/ woofer unit and the UPS - all on the same table along with the pc - there' not much option left other than to place everything close to each other.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 14, 2012)

try placing the sub in a corner , it will give you more booming bass... keep a gap of atleast 10cm betwwen the wa


----------

